
USA dismantles env. Pro. Laws - kmonstergungus
I wonder why this just goes unchallenged again and again.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scientificamerican.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;trump-administration-completes-climate-dismantling-with-methane-rollback&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Please use the original headline of the article. Add own commentary in a
comment after submission.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
giantg2
Because the law gives authority to agencies to create rules, and the people
who direct those agencies make the rules they want. The problem is that the
law gives a lot of leeway for creating policies. This leads to rules changing
when new administrations take power. Just look at all the executive orders
that get revoked and instated when a president is elected.

